# Abu 7500 Big Game



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7500CT Big Game $175.00 (No Box) 
Local Metro DC pickup but willing to travel to meet and prefer cash 
Made in Sweden
Discontinued Model
High Speed 5.3:1 Gears 
Line Capacity 17/325 (lb. test/yds mono)
Weight 20.8 oz
3 Stainless Steel Ball Bearings
Precision Brass Gears
Line Out Alarm
Carbon Tex Drag Add
Used Three Times and in Very Good Condition


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Larry, 
I would like to get this reel from you if you are willing to ship. I'll cover shipping cost and can send payment in whatever form you prefer.

Thanks, 
HS


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you Horse Shoe,

SOLD to Horse Shoe pending payment.

LarryB


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Reel arrived today. Great condition and LarryB delivered as promised. Thanks LarryB


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you Ron,

Happy Easter and let us know when you get that Big Drum on the line.

All the best,

LarryB


----------

